# Bueters Watch



## flyflinger (Oct 13, 2003)

Any word on Bueters?

You don't realize how good you have it until too late...
There are other decent shops, but Bueters was the real deal-and without the drive.

Word was they would be back somewhere/sometime soon.
Anybody hear anything?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've driven by the building where their new shop is to be but haven't seen any activity yet.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

where exactly is it going to be?


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

The new store will be located on Grand River Rd. just West of Novi Rd. in Novi. I am not sure when it is opening.


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

i went by there last sat. and the place has been gutted and the old sign is inside. john told me a few weeks ago that he wanted to be open before thanksgiving. so lets hope so 'cause i dont really know of anyother shops besides whorvis and i spend too much money if i go to cabelas.


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by troy1 _
> *'cause i dont really know of anyother shops besides whorvis and i spend too much money if i go to cabelas. *


What about ******* in Royal Oak? Gander Mountian sells some fly tying materials. What's wrong with Orvis?


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Anybody ever stop by the Golden Drake Fly Shop in Pinkney? I stopped in there once earlier this summer. Pretty cool little store. The store is half hardware and half fly shop. The owner (his name escapes me now) was very helpful too. I would guess a half hour to 40 minutes from Northville and you would be there.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've always enjoyed going to Frank's Great Outdoors, they have a great selection of fly tying stuff, problem is as many of you have already pointed out I cant go in for just one or two things with out coming out after breaking the bank on all the other crap I "just gotta" have!


----------



## flyflinger (Oct 13, 2003)

Fly Mart in Royal Oak has a great selection of tying materials.
The guys are pretty cool too.
Call me a sucker, but any shop with a good 'ol dog lying around makes me feel like I'm home.

It's just a little too far for me to just "run in there" to get the odd material or two.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Golden Drake has a dog tooooo! ! ! ! ! Golden Retriever no less.


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

where is the golden drake shop located. i can never find info on the shop but have heard here that its a pretty cool place. and as for orvis the y are priced too high and really dont have a good fly tying selection, sure ther stuff is cool and i do have a orvis rod but too pricey.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If anyone has contact with Scott from Bueters please ask him to contact me again. I got a post from him somewhere but can't find it to reply.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I believe the name of the Golden Drake owner is Craig, very relaxed fella. He had a nice selection of fly tying material there and is looking to expand as his business will let him. He gave us some hats and stuff for our wild women of Washtenaw and is looking to support the sport of fly fishing. Dirk Fishback, the fella that wrote the book on Huron has been helping him with advise on what to stock ect ect.
If my poor memory serves me it is located on McGreggor road off Dexter/Pickeny road. Kroppe may know the actual directions.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The Golden Drake sounds like a great place! I'm heading out that way this weekend to chase some deer with the bow. I'm going to look this place up.
EDW


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Ahh yes, Log Cabin Hardware, aka The Golden Drake Flyshop. Nice shop on McGregor Road. From US-23, exit North Territorial Road, headed west. Follow N. Terr for maybe 8 miles (not sure) until you cross over the Huron River, then the next light is Dexter-Pinckney Road. Turn right (north) and follow Dexter-Pinckney about 1.5 miles until it wraps around a big hill/small mountain and you will see McGregor Road. Turn right, drive past Klave's Marina and the DNR boat launch and you will see it on the right side, past Michigan Paddle Sports, in a cluster of small shops. 

9280 McGregor Rd
Pinckney, MI 48169-9445 
Phone: (734) 426-2256 

They also carry a full line of spinning gear: rods/reels, worms, leeches and minnows. They might have crayfish, but no crickets. 

Plus you can pick up a gallon of paint and a box of nails for the house projects for when you get home from fishing!


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Kroppe,

I like this angle! ! ! When the wife asks where you're off to, just say,

"Honey, I'm off to the hardware store to pick up a few things that we need around the house!" Come back with a box of nails and $100.00 worth of fly tying stuff! Oh yea.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Jeez. I lived in that area for about 4 years and never even heard of it. Luckily I worked in Ann Arbor and could take long lunches to Cabela's for supplies.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Any late word on the shop? Is it open yet? Can we do our Christmas shopping here


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

hes not open yet, but hes doing alot of work and needs some help. if any one knows how to do any cabinetry or has any other building skills stop in and give some time so he can get open soon. x-mas just will not be the same if he doesnt open soon.


----------



## phoggcutter (Jan 7, 2001)

John was at the MFFC meeting on Weds, He wants to be open before Christmas.I went by the shop today and the way it looks it 's a slim chance it will be open.
 FOG


----------

